# What's in your tack room?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My horse trailer tack room IS my barn .... so I have everything in it! I don't think I have any photos of it though. I can take some tonight. 



I installed extra bridle hooks and saddle pad bars, and an extra brush box. And random extra hooks for random things. A laundry basket for sport boots. Two 3-drawer organizers. 

My "rear tack" (on a slant load) is my feed room. Grain and buckets.
The front slant in the horse trailer is for hay, extra shavings, fencing material, etc.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Six saddles (for two horses *eyeroll*), three bridles, a bunch of extra tack like halters and girths, a vaulting surcingle, etc.. My show kit (a plastic bin with show brushes that are kept clean, braiding stuff, slinky), shelves full of grooming and washing products. 

I also have a three shelf unit that holds wraps and boots, and all my tools such as screwdrivers, hammer, nails, screws for various projects like building cavalettis and jumps. A couple of shelves up high on the walls for photos and trophies. 

A chest deep freeze (not plugged in) repurposed and painted as a feed bin so rodents can't get in there. My shop vac.

And a mini-fridge with beer in it


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I need to follow this. We just got our first trailer with a tack room (rear tack). It's a 4 horse trailer so it has 4 saddle racks (we usually only bring 2 horses wherever we're going for now) so I keep DH and my saddles and an extra (just in case) and blankets on the 4th rack. Hanging from one of the saddle racks I have one of those bridle hooks that I hang our helmets on. It has a bridle hook at the top of the divider which has our 3 horses that we're currently riding away from home (other horses bridles are in the barn tack room since they're too green to leave the arena yet) plus a spare and some extra halters (you know... just in case). For now I have all of the other random stuff (grooming brushes, hoof picks, bell boots, Chico's Renegades, hay nets, etc) in buckets below the lowest saddle rack (which is usually our blanket rack). DH keeps his saddle bags (horn bag) attached to his saddle, mine (Mai Pack) is usually on top of the blanket pile. If we are going to a ride I keep tupperware containers full of each of their grain at the bottom too or in the bucket. Hay is usually in an extra stall in the trailer. Now I'm thinking I better add another saddle pad... You know.... Just in case.......


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I keep my feed in the barn, with the exception of one compressed bale of hay that I use in the trailer. I board and a lot of people have had items mysteriously disappear so all of my everything is kept locked up like Fort Knox all the time. My fiancé bought me one of those metal lockable storage boxes and I keep my feed in there (luckily both my guys are on a single feed now, it was cramped before with several different types!) plus halters, fly sprays, grooming supplies, things like that. My tack room is in my trailer, and admittedly I'm running out of room there. I need to sell my English saddle, and Thunder the Shire's harness takes up a good bit of room, so my western saddle is rather cramped and then I have a wall of bridles taking up one side of the trailer. I really ought to go through and thin some of them out, there are at least 3 I've never used. Le sigh. 

-- Kai


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So obviously I missed the "trailer" part of the tack room. I do not have a beer fridge in my trailer, just in case anyone is wondering, lol.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I also use my trailer as my tack room. My horses are boarded at a friend's farm, and there's a feed room there, but nowhere safe from the dogs and cats to store tack, hence the reason it stays in the trailer parked just outside the fence.  



In the barn: halters, leads, long lines, lunge lines, training stick/flag, hobbles, brushes, fly spray, first aid kit, basic hoof kit (nippers, knife, rasp), fly masks, coat sprays/conditioners. Feed is in a repurposed chest freezer. Small fridge for drinks for us and refrigerated medications for various farm animals, equine, canine, feline, and whatnot. 



In the trailer: saddles, bridles, bits, saddle pads, leg boots, extra halters/leads, ropes, extra coats/boots for me (because invariably, it's hotter or colder out there than it is just a few miles away at home).


In my basement: saddles, saddle pads, bridles/bits and harness that I'm not currently using. It's dry, clean, and not in the way in the trailer.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

A little bit of about everything you'd find in my barn tack room only in smaller quantities. The only thing I don't keep in it and instead load and unload is feed, hay, meds and fly spray. Then it also has under the manger storage and that's pretty full too. LOL It has extension cords, step ladder, the rubber mat that goes in front of the LQ's door, buckets & feed pans for both the horses and dog, folding table, fold up saddle stands, lawn chairs, scoop shovel and I'm sure miscellaneous other things.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

*Cleaning Items*


Muck bucket
pitchfork
broom & dustpan
bucket brush
small bottle of dish soap
smaller stiff
scrub brush (to clean poo side of trailer)
bucket marked specifically for cleaning purposes
disinfectant spray.
I keep all the smaller items in the cleaning bucket, pitchfork & broom hang off wall and muck bucket is either under my saddle rack or in the 1st stall depending upon if I am using 1st stall for storage for long trips. I have a couple tension curtain rods going across the ceiling in my dressing room and hang the bucket from there. 



*Tack*


Training bridle, it has clip bit holders and will adjust from cob to slightly oversized.
reins
a spare cinch for each horse - I just take their old one when I replace it and toss it in trailer
nylon ladigo & off billet nylon rolls up nicely and takes up very little space.
Spare saddle pad stay in trailer - hanging off ceiling curtain rod
spare breast collar
extra halters & leads - one for each horse
spare leather break aways - since all my horses have break away halters.
Extra bit - one to match main bit style for each horse (2 single joints, 1 dog bone)
spare helmets
*Misc other stuff*


Collapsable buckets (great for offering water and day rides - save a ton of space)
Water tubs - for longer trips and camping (put in as needed)
Water buckets - only if going to be stalled (put in as needed)
feed pans
bucket straps
double end clips
fly masks
ear bonnets
grooming kit (hangs on ceiling curtain rod)
magnetic white board for vet & contact info
SMBs & bell boots - stuck to wall with velcro
Bale twine
chicago screws ( I have nothing that needs them but my friends often do)
camp chairs
5 gal buckets of water - goes in 1st stall if not hauling 3
mounting block - also used as trailer stairs
1st aid kit
hay in hay bags - only if I am hauling 3 horses - otherwise in 1st stall
grain & scoop - goes in 1st stall if not hauling 3
3 hay nets
hammock & tree straps - to hang outside or inside the trailer
lugable-loo - goes in 1st stall if not hauling 3
2 collapsible saddle racks
flag
lungeline
*Tools*


Trailer aid
set of triangles
set of flares
breaker bar
4-way for lug nuts
socket to fit trailer lugs
extension for socket
fix-a-flat
air compressor & cord extension to run off truck cig lighter
tire plug kit
tire pressure gauge
wheel chocks
pliers
wire cutters
screw drivers
vice-grip
small socket / wrench set
wire stripper & crimper
butt connectors for wire
extra tail lights
spare plug for tail lights
electrical tape
duct tape
zip ties
fire extinguisher
wd-40
wasp spray
white lithium grease
work gloves
razor knife
lighter
shrink tube
bungee cords
fencing pliers - work pretty well for pulling shoes too
hammer
extra wire
dielectric grease
electrical contact cleaner
wire brush
mat movers
spare fuses of every size
I installed a tool box on the tongue of my trailer and everything off my tools list fits in there. I also have a battery powered impact wrench in my pick up for tire changes as well as a 10-ton bottle jack. 



I have a plastic 3 drawer cart that hold most of the smaller stuff and a large plastic tool chest that holds buckets, feed pans and the spare tack ( I save my hooks for the tack we pack with) my chairs fit in the curve of the nose ahead of the toolbox. I have helmet racks above the door. I utilize the curtain rods as necessary to get stuff up off the floor. My dressing room is small, and it is full, well organized so it doesn't look as full as it sounds. I included a picture of a trailer with the same tack room as mine. I will try and get pictures of mine when the next time I pull it out.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> So obviously I missed the "trailer" part of the tack room. I do not have a beer fridge in my trailer, just in case anyone is wondering, lol.


No, I think they meant all tack rooms. It's just that a lot of people keep all of their tack in a trailer if they have one. Especially if they board, it keeps others from "Ahem" borrowing their stuff. I would so have a beer fridge in the trailer if I could fit one, but hey, coolers work just fine. lol


My tack room (which is my trailer) has three saddles, four bridles, four halters, various brushes, hoof picks, saddle pads, lotions and potions, buckets, hay nets, muck rake, extra pieces of leather straps, a hole punch, a few hand tools, a portable a/c and heater, flash lights, leg wraps, a step box, extra bits, various clips and snaps, extra lead ropes, high line rope, extra girths, mat movers, and first aid kits.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

LoriF said:


> No, I think they meant all tack rooms. It's just that a lot of people keep all of their tack in a trailer if they have one. Especially if they board, it keeps others from "Ahem" borrowing their stuff. I would so have a beer fridge in the trailer if I could fit one, but hey, coolers work just fine. lol


The original post actually said "trailer tack room". I just read it too quickly. But yeah, if I'm going to a show, I put a cooler in my trailer tack room. Although, no alcoholic beverages sadly. Have always thought those shows should have bars. But I suppose it wouldn't be conducive to save trailer hauling at the end of the day.


----------

